# Bass Pro Casting Rod



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

I am offering a 7 foot BPS Graphite Series heavy action casting rod for sale. It is in good condition. Asking $25. I would take a 7 foot medium heavy casting rod in the same condition on a trade. Local pickup only in hampton roads. Text me with any questions 757-303-1135. Mark


----------

